# Couldnt believe my eyes....



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Popped into the local Sainsburys earlier to grab some bits, what do I see being washed by the immigraints?.......










I couldnt believe it! I wouldnt let them wash my push bike, let alone an R8!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Was it sliver with carbon blades?

If it was I know who it is......... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont see the problem I get the guys at the local Tesco car park to prep mine before every show  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I dont see the problem I get the guys at the local Tesco car park to prep mine before every show  :lol:


So thats the secret :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I dont see the problem I get the guys at the local Tesco car park to prep mine before every show  :lol:


That is not nice calling J-I-A-B an immigrant ,, he only lives in Scotland :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see the problem I get the guys at the local Tesco car park to prep mine before every show  :lol:
> ...


They have their own money and Government


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

They are a massive pain in the arse!

You enter the car park.........and they jump out, BOO :!:

*Park here! park here!*

"Want your car washed sir"? No ta.

"Only 5pounds sir".. .....No really.... thank you...... but no.

Grrr :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Blade_76 said:


> Popped into the local Sainsburys earlier to grab some bits, what do I see being washed by the immigraints?.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to decide what saddens me most about this post. Is it the spelling, or the thinly veiled racism?

I'll have a think.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Popped into the local Sainsburys earlier to grab some bits, what do I see being washed by the immigraints?.......
> ...


Sorry for the typo Carlos... Immigrant. Is that better?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

ratty said:


> Was it sliver with carbon blades?
> 
> If it was I know who it is......... :roll:


Nope it was grey, might have been before they washed it though?..


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Blade_76 said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Blade_76 said:
> ...


YELLOW_TT wrote: 
I dont see the problem I get the guys at the local Tesco car park to prep mine before every show

That is not nice calling J-I-A-B an immigrant ,, he only lives in Scotland

racism against us Scot's i think :wink: cheers David


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

trev said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


No :wink: ! a dig at yellow , when jiab did his car last year [ just before the ttoc event :wink: :wink: ]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Popped into the local Sainsburys earlier to grab some bits, what do I see being washed by the immigraints?.......
> ...


 :roll: They're not going to be your local chav are they - too much like (hard) work.

It was probably the local Audi dealer getting it cleaned, ready for its new owner.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am sad that Poles waste their detergent on such a crappy car.


----------

